# Durabuilt air compressor help



## bduff1234

I recently came to possess a durabuilt dp0200604 2 hp 6 gallon compressor.

It shows some obvious signs of neglect and I’m in the process of trying to repair it. 

Currently I’m hitting a dead end trying to find new piston rings for it. Anyone have any ideas on how to locate the appropriate piston rings to buy?


----------



## stevon

bduff1234

With $100 2 hp rated replacement pumps out there, I can see little motivation to stock and make rebuild parts available. I like to tinker too so maybe you will get lucky finding new old stock parts somewhere. The pump is made for Coleman by somebody, Sears used to list parts for this thing, Part #E100251 is the replacement piston.
The second question is the bore within spec? size, taper and oblong wear, any gouges or scratches in the bore? Do you have tools to hone a bore that small? It gets crazy to remanufacture these pumps that's why new Chinese pumps are available so cheap to avoid/replace the rebuild solution.
Stephen


bduff1234 said:


> I recently came to possess a durabuilt dp0200604 2 hp 6 gallon compressor.
> 
> It shows some obvious signs of neglect and I’m in the process of trying to repair it.
> 
> Currently I’m hitting a dead end trying to find new piston rings for it. Anyone have any ideas on how to locate the appropriate piston rings to buy?


----------



## stevon

bduff1234, 

Ebay ring set
https://www.ebay.com/itm/054-0257-P...765766?hash=item1efda98b46:g:qFsAAOSwSHBdH3F~ (measure old piston size just to be sure)

Ebay has a kit for sale that shows the rings included. (measure old piston size just to be sure)
https://www.ebay.com/c/2206780373

entire replacement compressor https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coleman-Po...977446?hash=item4b64665da6:g:CtUAAOSwhoJc2xCW

Stephen


----------



## Josh d

bduff1234 said:


> I recently came to possess a durabuilt dp0200604 2 hp 6 gallon compressor.
> 
> It shows some obvious signs of neglect and I’m in the process of trying to repair it.
> 
> Currently I’m hitting a dead end trying to find new piston rings for it. Anyone have any ideas on how to locate the appropriate piston rings to buy?


Do you still have this compressor


----------



## Josh d

I need to find the run capacitor size


----------



## stevon

bduff1234,








Try this chart if you can't figure out the OEM one

Stephen


----------



## stevon

Josh,

I would think 40-50 uF for a 2 HP motor, don't be confused if rating says "370 or 440 volt" that is the peak voltage experienced on a cap in this environment. You could ask an electric motor rebuilder shop or Graingers, they should help you.

Stephen



stevon said:


> bduff1234,
> 
> View attachment 8713
> Try this chart if you can't figure out the OEM one
> 
> Stephen


----------



## iowagold

Josh d said:


> I need to find the run capacitor size


is the old cap still on the unit?
snap a few pix of the old cap.


----------



## Josh d

Sorry guys my notifications weren't going off for my email Stephen im just hesitant because my 30 gal 5hp was 45 +5 and this is just a little 2hp and the labels are to worn or damaged to get any info from and Paul the start capacitor is here and I tested it works fine but no run I work on these all the time but I never payed any attention I've always just had the old one to go off of


----------



## Josh d

And if I remember correctly the start cap was a 200 uf and based on that chart it would be closest to the table saw


----------



## iowagold

is this the compressor?
durabilt-model-dp0200604-portable-air-compressor-1_1342016193238613797.jpg (1024×683) (propertyroom.com)
snap a pix of the compressor in question...
as well as any motor pix.


----------

